# Hacking Software Revealed For Macs and Linux.



## WhatInThe (Jul 29, 2017)

A wiki leaks dump reveals that there is hacking software for Macs and Linux both thought to be pretty secure on their own.

http://www.computerweekly.com/news/...ols-for-Mac-OS-and-Linux-exposed-by-WikiLeaks

Hopefully it stays in the hands of the CIA which is bad enough and not hackers.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 29, 2017)

WhatInThe said:


> A wiki leaks dump reveals that there is hacking software for Macs and Linux both thought to be pretty secure on their own.
> 
> http://www.computerweekly.com/news/...ols-for-Mac-OS-and-Linux-exposed-by-WikiLeaks
> 
> Hopefully it stays in the hands of the CIA which is bad enough and not hackers.



Fortunately, Linux is  world wide & open source, so such developments don't go unnoticed.  

The Aeris hack toolkit for Linux & FreeBSD is a bit behind the times, and only effective on the following distributions, which are several versions old:



Debian Linux 7 (i386)
Debian Linux 7 (amd64)
Debian Linux 7 (ARM)
Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6 (i386)
Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6 (amd64)
Solaris 11 (i386)
Solaris 11 (SPARC)
FreeBSD 8 (i386)
FreeBSD 8 (amd64)
CentOS 5.3 (i386)
CentOS 5.7 (i386)
As always, operating systems need to stay current and updated.  Several Linux distributions are "rolling releases", meaning they are on a continuous path for updated software; no need to burn an .ISO to create an installation disc, and do a_ clean install_.
Some rolling releases:
Arch-Linux
Anteros
openSUSE Tumbleweed
Manjaro    
Debian testing
Fedora 26
Linux Mint 
Ubuntu 16.10    
KaOS    
openSUSE Leap     
Solus    
PCLinuxOS


----------

